# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما هو رأيكم في هذا المنهج ؟

## طالبُ العلمِ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد قمت بوضع منهج في دراسة النحو والصرف واسأل الله ان يوفقني في تطبيقه ولكني اردت ان استشيركم في هذا المنهج قبل البدء فيه وها هو المنهج :

*1-     * *التحفه السنية ويفضل أن تكون معها حاشية الحلل الذهبية ، مدة الدراسة 15 يوم .*
*2-     * *شرح قطر الندي ابن هشام ويفضل حاشية محمد محي الدين ، مدة الدراسة 30 يوم .*
*3-     * *شرح شذرات الذهب ابن هشام ويفضل حاشية محمد محي الدين ، مدة الدراسة 30 يوم .*
*4-     * *حفظ ألفية ابن مالك خلال دراسة الشرح .* 
*5-     * *شرح ابن عقيل علي الألفية ويفضل حاشية محمد محي الدين ، مدة الدراسة 60 يوم .*
*6-     * *حاشية الصبان علي الاشموني  ، مدة الدراسة 60 يوم .*
*7-     * *مغني اللبيب لابن هشام ويفضل بشرح الخطيب ، مدة الدراسة 60 يوم .*
*8-     * *المفصل لابن يعيش ، مدة الدراسة 60 يوم .*
*9-     * *الكتاب لسيبويه ، مدة الدراسة 60 يوم .*
*10-  * *شذا العرف في فن الصرف ، مدة الدراسة 30 يوم .*
*11-  * *الشرح الكبير للاميه الأفعال لبخرق مع حفظ اللامية ، مدة الدراسة 30 يوم .*
  والمدة الاجمالية لهذا المنهج سنه وثلاثة شهور 

ما رأيكم هل يحتاج المنهج للتعديل ام انه جيد هكذا ؟

----------


## طالبُ العلمِ

لا إله إلا الله
18 مشاهدة ولم يجبني أحد 
ارجو الرد قبل الشروع في شراء الكتب

----------


## طالبُ العلمِ

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

أخالفك أخي والله على كل هذا، لأنك بذلك لن تجني أي شيء.
لأن في ذلك إعادة وتكرار، وبداية حدد ماذا تريد من الدراسة، هل تريد أن تكون لغويا ماهرا فقط، أو ماذا؟ حتى إذا أردت ذلك فلن يكون بهذه الطريقة.
بداية حدد متنا صغير ابدأ به، وذاكره وابني عليه، فلو أخذت قطر الندى وسرت عليه وحفظته وعلمت شرحه لكفاك، لأن توسعك هذا كله لا قيمة له ، لأتك لن تجني من ورائه أي ثمرة. هذا مجرب وليس كلاما في الهواء، ستظل تقرأ في اللغة سنة ونصف، ثم ماذا؟
رتب وحدد ما تريد، وفقك الله.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

إن كنت تقصد أنك ستتفرغ لهذا المنهج حتى تنتهي منه فهذا من أكبر الخطأ؛ بل لا بد من التدرج كما ذكر الأخ أبو إلياس.
ولكني أخالفه في أن هذا تكرار لا قيمة له؛ بل له أعلى القيمة وأكبر الفائدة، ولا علم بغير تكرار، فالعلم هو ما رسخ في القلب.

فالصواب يا أخي الفاضل أن تبدأ بمتن صغير في النحو ومتن صغير في الصرف، ثم تأخذ حصتك من بقية العلوم، ثم تعيد الكرة على النحو والصرف مرة أخرى بكتاب أو متن أوسع، ثم تأخذ حصة أوسع أيضا من بقية العلوم، ثم ترجع إلى النحو والصرف مرة ثالثة.
وهذا هو المنهج المتبع عند أهل العلم : أعني التدرج الثلاثي في مراحل الطلب، أما التفرغ للنحو سنة ونصف ثم التفرغ للأصول سنة ونصف ثم التفرغ للمصطلح سنة ونصف ... إلخ إلخ، فهو منهج غير صحيح ولا يخرج طالب علم.

وكذلك يجب أن نعلم أن علوم اللغة ليست نحوا وصرفا فقط، فأين البلاغة بفنونها الثلاثة؟ وأين علم اللغة نفسه؟ وأين العروض؟ فهذه كلها علوم مهمة لا كما يظن كثير من المعاصرين.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وأنصحك أصلا أن لا تضع منهجا متكاملا لمراحل الطلب؛ لأنك بعد انتهاء المرحلة الأولى ستكون أوسع علما مما أنت عليه الآن، فتستطيع حينئذ أن تضع منهجا أفضل للمرحلة الثانية، وبعد انتهاء المرحلة الثانية ستكون أوسع علما مما كنت عليه في المرحلة الأولى، فتستطيع أن تضع منهجا أفضل للمرحلة الثالثة.
ولا بد من الحفظ يا أخي، ولا تستمع لهؤلاء الذين يقولون لك: المهم الفهم من غير حفظ، فهذا باطل، فلا معنى لفهم من غير حفظ ولا معنى لحفظ من غير فهم.

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

وأنصحك قبل كل هذا أن تحفظ القرآن أولا قبل كل هذا، أن كنت تريد العلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

حفظ القرآن له منهج أيضا، والعلماء يختلفون في ذلك، فبعضهم ينصح بختم القرآن أولا قبل البدء في جميع العلوم كما هي طريقة بعض المشارقة، وبعضهم يجعل القرآن محزبا على مراحل الطلب، كما هي طريقة بعض المغاربة، والأمر يختلف باختلاف الأشخاص.
وطريقة الصحابة في حفظ القرآن ترجح المنهج الثاني كما في الحديث: (كنا لا نجاوز عشر آيات حتى نعرف معانيهن والعمل بهن)، فكيف يعرف معانيهن والعمل بهن من يجهل مبادئ النحو والصرف؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لا تضع الوقت وابدأ المرحلة الأولى بحفظ نظم الآجرومية لابن أبا في نحو مائة وخمسين بيتا، واستعن بالآجرومية وشروحها لضبط الفهم، ولن يستغرق منك هذا وقتا طويلا، وبعدها نسعد برؤيتك هنا مرة أخرى.

----------


## طالبُ العلمِ

بداية احب اشكركم جداً علي الاهتمام بالرد
1- انا الحمد لله بدأت في حفظ القرآن .... ربنا يوفقني ويرزقني الاخلاص
2- فعلا بأذن الله سأبدأ بالاجرومية ولكن هل الافضل حفظ المتن أم النظم ما رأيك ؟
3- 


> أعني التدرج الثلاثي في مراحل الطلب


ممكن لو سمحت تشرحلي وجهه نظرك بالضبط ؟
يعني هل ادرس النحو شهر مثلا حتي الانتهاء من الاجرومية ثم انتقل مثلا الي اصول الفقه
أم المقصود ان ادرس النحو في نفس الوقت الذي ادرس فيه الاصول
4- 


> فأين البلاغة بفنونها الثلاثة؟ وأين علم اللغة نفسه؟ وأين العروض؟ فهذه  كلها علوم مهمة لا كما يظن كثير من المعاصرين


 بالفعل لقد وضعت منهج للبلاغة والادب ولكن علم اللغه نفسه لم استطيع ان احصل علي بداية فيه
فهل المقصود بعلوم اللغه علم الدلاله والاصوات والقراءات والاشتقاق وغيرها 
ارجو تقديم النصيحه فيما يخص علوم اللغة
5- يرجي العلم بأني لا اريد التخصص في اللغة ولكن أصول الفقه

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

يا أخي وفقك الله، هذه الطريقة لا تخرج طالب علمٍ، كونك شهرا هنا وشهرا هنا، ما ينفع، ولا تدخل في أي فن ىخر قبل أن تأخذ قسطا من سابقه، لا بد من التدرج، فلا تدخل في العروض أو البلاغة نهائيا الآن، ولا بعد سنة، إلا أن تنهي قدرا جيدا من النحو والصرف تتمكن به من معرفة المعاني والجمل.

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

.

هناك أمر أعتقد أنه يجب التنبيه عليه والتنبه إليه , ألا وهو دراسة العلم على أهل العلم ..

فإن دراسة الكتب أخي الكريم , لاتغنينا عن ثني الركب أمام أصحاب هذا الفن .. ممن سبقونا إليه وتعلموه على من هو أفضل منهم 
إلى أن يصل العلم إلى أهله ..

والذي نلاحظه جميعاً - ربما - أن من كان تعليمه على بد شيخ أو عالم , يكون أكثر تمكناً وحفظاً وفهماً ممن تعلم على الكتاب

وأعتقد أنه يوجد في كل دولة من دولنا الإسلامية من يمكن الوصول إليه وطلب العلم على يديه !


هذا بالإضافة إلى قراءة الكتب !


وكذلك فإن من أحسن طرق التعلّم في عصرنا الحالي , مناقشة ومحاورة أهل العلم وطلبة العلم في هذه الشبكة المعلوماتية



والله الهادي للصواب

----------


## أبو إلياس الرافعي

نعم كلامك صحيح أخي، والله فيها ثمرة كبيرة جدا، وبالطبع القراءة على المشايخ لها أثر كبير، وأذكر أني بفضل الله قرأت كتبا على مشايخي، والقرآن أولاً طبعًا، قرأت في اللغة والمصطلح والفقه والأصول، والحمد لله وجدت ثمرة كبيرة لا يعلمها إلا الله، كذلك هذه الطريقة تفتح العقل، وتتيح العقل أن يتوسع في العلم ويبحث أكتر ، ولا تدعو للملل، أما القراءة في الكتب بدون شيخ، فمن دخل وحده خرج وحده.

----------


## طالبُ العلمِ

بعد الصلاة علي سيدنا محمد 
بأذن الله ستكون المرحلة الأولي كالتالي - مع اخذ الترتيب في الاعتبار - :
1- حفظ الاجرومية - متن أم نظم ؟ - مع دراسة احد الشروح عليها 
2- شرح قطر الندي 
3- حفظ البيقونية مع دراسة شرح ابن عثيمين عليها أو تيسير مصطلح الحديث للطحان ما رأيكم ؟
4- مباحث في علوم القرآن لمناع القطان
5- حفظ نظم الورقات للعمريطي مع دراسة شروح الورقات
6- حفظ متن ابي شجاع مع دراسة شرح ابن قاسم الغزي (فقه شافعي)
7- حفظ ثلاثة الاصول لابن عبد الوهاب مع دراسة الشرح

ما رأيكم وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بداية احب اشكركم جداً علي الاهتمام بالرد
> 1- انا الحمد لله بدأت في حفظ القرآن .... ربنا يوفقني ويرزقني الاخلاص


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك وبارك فيك ونفع بك.




> 2- فعلا بأذن الله سأبدأ بالاجرومية ولكن هل الافضل حفظ المتن أم النظم ما رأيك ؟


الأمر يرجع إليك فبعض الناس يسهل عليه النثر، ولكن الأكثرون يسهل عليهم النظم دون النثر، ولذلك قال الناظم في نظم الآجرومية:
وبعد فالقصد بذا المنظوم ........... تيسير منثور ابن آجروم
لمن أراد حفظه وعسرا ........ عليه أن يحفظ ما قد نثرا



> 3- 
> ممكن لو سمحت تشرحلي وجهه نظرك بالضبط ؟
> يعني هل ادرس النحو شهر مثلا حتي الانتهاء من الاجرومية ثم انتقل مثلا الي اصول الفقه
> أم المقصود ان ادرس النحو في نفس الوقت الذي ادرس فيه الاصول


هذا أيضا يرجع إليك، والأمر يختلف باختلاف طلبة العلم، فبعضهم يصعب عليه دراسة فنين أو أكثر معا، وبعضهم يجد ذلك أنشط له وأعون على التحصيل، وهي طريقة الإمام النووي رحمه الله، فقد كان يدرس اثني عشر درسا يوميا في علوم مختلفة، وطريقة الشناقطة تختلف عن ذلك، وقال قائلهم:
وفي ترادف الفنون المنع جا ........ إذ توأمان اجتمعا لن يخرجا
ولكن المقصود من كلامي أنك لا بد أن تدرس كل علم على الأقل ثلاث مرات: مرة باختصار لمجرد تصور المسائل ومعرفة أبواب العلم، ومرة أوسع من ذلك بمعرفة تعليل المسائل واستمدادها، ومرة أوسع من ذلك بمعرفة الأقوال والخلافات والترجيح.
ولما كانت العلوم مترابطة يأخذ بعضها برقاب بعض، لم يصلح أن تتوسع في النحو مثلا وأنت لم تحصل القدر الأدنى في باقي العلوم، فلا بد من تحصيل المرحلة الأولى في جميع الفنون، ثم المرحلة الثانية في جميع الفنون ثم المرحلة الثالثة في جميع الفنون.




> 4-  بالفعل لقد وضعت منهج للبلاغة والادب ولكن علم اللغه نفسه لم استطيع ان احصل علي بداية فيه
> فهل المقصود بعلوم اللغه علم الدلاله والاصوات والقراءات والاشتقاق وغيرها 
> ارجو تقديم النصيحه فيما يخص علوم اللغة


علم اللغة يقصد به حفظ ألفاظ اللغة نفسها، ولا يكفي في ذلك ما يشيع بيننا من ألفاظ؛ لأن كثيرا منها مخالف لمنهج العرب في كلامهم، فلا بد أن يكون لطالب العلم نصيب من حفظ كلام العرب، والقرآن الكريم يعطي طالب العلم نصيبا وافيا من ذلك، وعليه أن يتممه بحفظ المهم من كلام العرب، فمثلا يمكن البدء بنظم مثلث قطرب، ثم نظم المترادف لابن نبهان الحضرمي، ثم نظم فصيح ثعلب لابن المرحل، وكذلك فمن الأفضل دراسة معجم مختصر لإتمام الفائدة، مثل المصباح المنير أو مختار الصحاح.




> 5- يرجي العلم بأني لا اريد التخصص في اللغة ولكن أصول الفقه


أصول الفقه من أكثر العلوم ارتباطا باللغة؛ فلا يمكن أن تجد أصوليا إلا وهو متعمق في علوم اللغة، وخاصة النحو والصرف والاشتقاق.
كما أن علوم البلاغة لها اتصال وثيق بعلم الأصول، حتى لقد ذكر بهاء الدين السبكي في عروس الأفراح أنه لا فرق بين علوم البلاغة وأصول الفقه إلا من حيث طريقة الدراسة أما المقصود فواحد.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> بعد الصلاة علي سيدنا محمد 
> بأذن الله ستكون المرحلة الأولي كالتالي - مع اخذ الترتيب في الاعتبار - :
> 
> 2- شرح قطر الندي 
> 
> 4- مباحث في علوم القرآن لمناع القطان
> 
> ما رأيكم وفقكم الله


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك، وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواك.
2- قطر الندى: لا داعي لكتابين من فن واحد في مرحلة واحدة، فيكفيك نظم الآجرومية دون قطر الندى، أو إن أردت فابدأ بقطر الندى.
4- علوم القرآن: منظومة الزمزمي مع شرحها للخضير وغيره.

----------


## طالبُ العلمِ

أخي الفاضل أبو مالك العوضي 
والله يعجز لساني عن شكرك
فعلا لقد استفدت من كلامك الكثير
ولكن هل تريد اضافه شئ علي المرحلة الاولي
وسؤال اخير
البيقونية أم تيسير مصطلح الحديث للطحان
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## طالبُ العلمِ

وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> أخي الفاضل أبو مالك العوضي 
> والله يعجز لساني عن شكرك
> فعلا لقد استفدت من كلامك الكثير
> وجزاك الله كل خير


آمين وإياك يا أخي الكريم، وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه، وأن يستعملنا وإياك في طاعته.

يمكنك أن تضيف للمرحلة الأول ما تشاء من هذه الإضافات، لأن الأمر مرجعه إلى نشاط الإنسان وقدرته:
- اللغة: نظم مثلث قطرب لعبد العزيز المغربي.
- البلاغة: مائة المعاني والبيان لابن الشحنة.
- السيرة: الأرجوزة الميئية في ذكر حال أشرف البرية لابن أبي العز الحنفي.
- الصرف: نظم المقصود لأحمد بن عبد الرحيم.
- القواعد الفقهية: منظومة القواعد للشيخ ابن عثيمين.
- المنطق: السلم المنورق للأخضري.
- التجويد: تحفة الأطفال للجمزوري.
- الحديث: جوامع الأخبار لابن سعدي.
- العقيدة: السفارينية.
- التفسير: السراج في غريب القرآن للخضيري.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> وسؤال اخير
> البيقونية أم تيسير مصطلح الحديث للطحان
> وجزاك الله كل خير


لا تعارض بينهما، والمرء بحاجة إلى القراءة مع الحفظ لأن الاستمرار على شيء واحد يبغض إلى الإنسان باقي الأشياء، فيمكنك أن تحفظ البيقونية مع المطالعة في تيسير مصطلح الحديث ليكون أنشط لك؛ فكلما حفظت بيتا منها فاقرأ ما يناظره من الكتاب، وهذه هي أهم مزية في البيقونية أن معظم أبياتها مستقلة فيسهل الاستشهاد والضبط.

----------


## طالبُ العلمِ

اثقلت عليكم
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

لم تثقل يا أخي الكريم، وجزيت خيرا.
ولكن عليك بسؤال أهل العلم، ولا تكتف بما يقوله الصغار من أمثالي.

----------

